# Stuka Strike



## proton45 (Mar 20, 2009)

I hope that this has not been posted before...it really is a pretty cool video clip. The camera view is uncanny...it has a "6DOF" feel to it (lol).


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIUpvtoX0_E_

p.s. The Stuka is a replica, but its a pretty good one...


----------



## imalko (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice video. By the small US flag on the tail fin I suppose this plain is owned by someone in the States.

There is another airworthy Ju 87 Stuka replika in Russia though. Here is one picture (taken from the Airliners.net):


----------



## ccheese (Mar 22, 2009)

Not a good sign when the engine dies during take off roll !!!

The aircraft is registered to an man in Belgrade, Maine

N-Number Results

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 22, 2009)

That pic just doesn't look right. Airframe lines are off, cockpit perspex is off, wheel spats are off, nose spinner, chin radiator, rear wheel, dive flaps wrong and obviously wrong scale. Nice try, but frankly sucks. With all that money what a friggin' waste.


----------



## imalko (Mar 23, 2009)

I agree that this Russian Stuka is far cry from exact replica in any scale. It gives more of just a resemblance to real Stuka.


----------

